# Rear Brake Lights Stay On Not Switch? What Else?



## clandrend (Jul 23, 2006)

I have a 94 Altima, and for some reason the brake lights stay on all the time, whether the engine is running or not. I have replaced the switch, but they still stay on. The round plastic piece on the pedal is there as well. Thanks in advancce.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

if you've just replaced the light bulbs then you might have flipped them. Turn them 180degrees and that should work. What probably happened was the filaments were switched. So that the brighter filament is on the constant on position. If they are staying on even when you don't have the lights on then chances are there is a short or your brake switch is defective. That'd be what I'd try first any how. Good luck.


Darktide


----------

